# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  CONTAMINACION DE METALES PESADOS EN AGUAS DE RIEGO

## OZ PERU

Las aguas de nuestros ríos de la costa, se encuentran peligrosamente afectadas por la contaminación ambiental de metales pesados disueltos y particularmente el Rio Rimac que se ve expuesta a vertimientos de los relaves mineros. La presencia de metales disueltos como Arsénico, Plomo, Cobre, etc. y otras sustancias tóxicas  han empobrecido los campos de cultivos que se encuentran a lo largo de su cauce. 
Para realizar un análisis rápido de la presencia de los metales disueltos señalados se utiliza el equipo portatil PDV 6000plus. 
OZ PERU (www.oz-peru.com) como representante de la marca, lo puede asesorar sobre el instrumento.Temas similares: Perú: 13.500 muertos anuales por contaminación ambiental Un agricultor ganó juicio por contaminación de transgénicos a una multinacional !!! Contaminación transgénica de cultivos y alimentos: impactos e implicaciones Contaminación transgénica de cultivos y alimentos: impactos e implicaciones Contaminación ambiental en Arequipa disminuyó 30% en dos días sin vehículos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola esta interesante tu producto; el día Jueves 02 de mayo estaré en Lima me gustaría tener una reunión técnica sobre el equipo para ofertarlo en mi ámbito de acción. Tambien esta interesante el medidor orgánicos (DBO, DBO, etc). 
Saludos,

----------


## neoatreide

Estoy interesado en vuestro producto, me gustaría tener informacion técnica y económica del equipo ofertado.
A espera de su respuesta
Atte,
Jose Torres
RPC 962218223 neoatreide@hotmail.com

----------

